
Ask HN: Why does the c ++ community dont have a famous ORM like Java Hibernate? - Londerson
I&#x27;m new to C ++, and one of the first things I did when dealing with a project was to look for an good ORM (something that in the languages I worked, for example in Ruby if you have Active Record, in PHP if you have Doctrine, In Python if you have SQLAlchemy and in Java the famous Hibernate).<p>I find it strange that in the C ++ community there are no major Open Source initiatives like in other languages, because although scripting languages are very popular due to their use on the WEB, sites like Tiobe places c and c ++ in second and third places respectively.<p>My searches for an ORM on Github and over the internet were frustrating. Could you help me with this?
======
gusmd
At my company we use ODB [0] with SQLite in a VERY large commercial
application. We've been using it for a couple of years now. Rock-solid.

ps.: ODB is GPL v2. We have a commercial license to avoid it. ODB also offers
a "free" commercial license that imposes limits on the size of your database.

[0]
[http://www.codesynthesis.com/products/odb/](http://www.codesynthesis.com/products/odb/)

~~~
Londerson
Tank you so much!

------
HelloNurse
Accessing databases in general and accessing them with an ORM in particular is
far more common in Java and C# (due to "enterprise" applications) and in
Python, Ruby, PHP (due to popular frameworks for database-backed web
applications) than in C or C++.

When a database is used in C++, the application is typically not very portable
and/or small and simple and/or performance critical and/or not object-centric,
and an ORM would offer little or no benefit over using a more direct API.

------
fiftyacorn
QT has an ORM

